# Cotton....



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

When it stops flowering. Each flower lasts a day, maybe two, and then forms the boll. Each plant will make a dozen or more flowers over the period on a few weeks. You know the flow is over when you see no new flowers.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks! Hard to find info on bees in cotton. ...Had some luck with cotton this year but SC has had a drought & the cotton where I have my bees was not irrigated. Did you have bees in cotton? How are you doing with them?

Larry


----------



## SteveBee (Jul 15, 2010)

I planted my vegetable garden in cotton this year just for fun. I bloomed and I have quite a bit of cotton, but I never saw a single honey bee on it. There were several large cotton fields within foraging distance, so maybe my crop was just too small to visit.


----------

